# Access via Internet



## mglaiste (Jan 24, 2007)

How do I set up my router to allow me to access Tivoweb ovet the internet.

I checked the .cfg file and discovered that Tivoweb is on port 80.
I have set my router to port forward port 80 to the internal IP address of the Tivo box. I can't get any connection if I use ://xxxxxxxx:80[/url] where xxxxxx is the WAN address of my router. I have tried both TCP and UDP forwarding. Any ideas?

Many thanks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Let's start with a stupid question. Have you installed, and more importantly correctly configured, the drivers for your CacheCard?

I'm not assuming anything about your level of intelligence, I just can't think of any other reason why it's not working. That said, I'm sure someone will be along in very short order to tell me (and you) why it isn't


----------



## MasterYoda (Feb 18, 2002)

does it work on your network internally?

can you access it through a proxy like http://www.the-cloak.com/
I can't access mine using the external address from my internal network.

I also had to add some routing info to my tivo to get it to work too. Command was

/sbin/route.tivo add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.0.1 netmask 0.0.0.0

where 192.168.0.1 is my router.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Could it be that loop back thingy?

Apparently some routers won't let you do this from within the network, have you tried from outside the network?

[edit - too slow; the force is strong in you MasterYoda]


----------



## mglaiste (Jan 24, 2007)

I think the cache card is correctly configured. I can access the box using telnet, the dos ftp client and run we tivo from internet explorer.

The internal IP address of the box is 192.168.2.200

I have a Belkin router and have set up the virtual server to forward port 80 to 192.168.2.200
I thought then that I could access the tivo box using xxxxx:80 from the internet where xxxx is the WAN ip address declared by the router.


----------



## mglaiste (Jan 24, 2007)

I think the cache card is correctly configured. I can access the box using telnet, the dos ftp client and run we tivo from internet explorer.

The internal IP address of the box is 192.168.2.200

I have a Belkin router and have set up the virtual server to forward port 80 to 192.168.2.200
I thought then that I could access the tivo box using xxxxx:80 from the internet where xxxx is the WAN ip address declared by the router.

Loopback - I can acees the router web interface using the external WAN address (80.zzz.zzz.z) as well as internal (192.168.2.1)


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Check your router logs (or set up logging if it's not turned on...and is possible)

Does it show incoming traffic on port 80, and if so, what is it doing with it?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

If you are BEHIND your router (i.e. on your home network), you will not be able to access your TiVo via the WAN address. You'll have to use your local (192) address to get to the Tivo.

To test the WAN address you have to be OUTSIDE your network - from work, from a friend's house, from a cafe, etc.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

As a general rule I wouldn't port forward 80 from your external IP address to your Tivo.
That port gets scanned all the time by robots - if they get a response to an HTTP GET on port 80 the hacker will go and have a look. Unlikely to do any damage other than mess with your Tivo if they are smart enough but still not a great plan.

I forward a high port external port to 80 on my internal network i.e. http://XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX:5252 becomes http://192.168.0.100:80
And I also password protect Tivo.

You may also have problems forwarding port 80 on your external address if your router has a web page based set up on the default port 80. I've seen them get very confused trying to forward the port they are also trying to serve the configuration screen from.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

You can also change the port that Tivoweb is listening on - I changed mine to zzzz, and created a port forwarding rule on my router to forward all zzzz port traffic to my Tivo at 192.168.0.222. Now to get to my Tivoweb from t' internet, I surf to

80.176.nnn.mmm:zzzz and all works just dandy

(My Netgear router does port forwarding but not port translation in case you were wondering)


----------

